# I hate my milia



## Maggie2 (Nov 13, 2006)

I have this small white beads (milia) under cheeks and sides of the my eye. My derm advise using a new topical treatment cream called naturalis milia treatment which is less invasive. I will try the natural topical treatment as it have less chance of scarring. Any one has try it before?


----------



## Leony (Nov 13, 2006)

Try this link for Milia thread https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12/milia-8892.html


----------



## katrosier (Nov 13, 2006)

I had 2 under my eye that I had drained. They did not scar even though my skin scars easily. Find a derm you trust who will make the tiniest incision and follow up with scar fading creams . HTH


----------



## katrosier (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm just full of great advice Delphine .. you'd be surprised hehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## curvy_4_u (Nov 13, 2006)

hi maggie, i too have a problem with milia...i have lots of it as in lots...more than 8 under each eye....i have googled about this and i saw a lot of reviews.....its says its very good...most ofthe reviews says that it goes away in just a few days...ill try it and update my progress here....


----------



## tadzio79 (Nov 13, 2006)

I have them too, and I hate them with a passion!!!

Good luck and let us know how naturalis milia treatment works for you.

Thanks for the link Leony!!!


----------



## ikana82 (Nov 14, 2006)

yes pa-leeze let us know how it works! I am a milia-hater too!


----------



## Princess6828 (Nov 14, 2006)

I have a reccurring one under my right eye, and a tiny one under my left eye. Sometimes I can get rid of the right one, but it always comes back. Have a little scab there now cause I tried squeezing it the other day. It didn't work too well lol.


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks for the link Leony! Great info Kat!


----------



## Maggie2 (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks a million, suggestion to poke the little beads is out for me. I just got one jar of the naturalis milia treatment. Will update on my progress.


----------



## Chipidy (Nov 16, 2006)

Has anyone tried Vitasence Pore Clarifying Essence?

There are some reviews down towards the bottom where people say it's cleared up their milia, and it only costs about $32. I'm going to give it a whirl as I've had milia in my undereye area for years and I've just about had it!


----------

